# New spammer



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

seslee 12911 - please eject.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

turf3 said:


> seslee 12911 - please eject.


Have you reported the post/user?








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Click on the 3 vertical dots to the far right of the time stamp. Select Report from the drop-down.










Add your reason for the report to the popup and click Report when you are done.










Jeff


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

VSadmin said:


> Have you reported the post/user?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have reported a number of his posts !

I suppose many did the same, by the way even his avatar is stolen


----------



## super20dan (Feb 3, 2003)

and i get suspended for a crack about covid and this spam is allowed?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

super20dan said:


> and i get suspended for a crack about covid and this spam is allowed?


Not allowed, just not yet addressed. Give it a moment.

I reported it also. You?

P.S. Thanks, @turf3


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, I reported it. Surely a spammer can be ejected if admin reads the obvious spam post, without the necessity of a formal "report procedure"?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

maybe the Vsadmin didn’t want to hurt the susceptibility of the resident administrators


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

turf3 said:


> Yes, I reported it. Surely a spammer can be ejected if admin reads the obvious spam post, without the necessity of a formal "report procedure"?


I get the impression that Vsadmin leaves those administrative issues to the forum moderators.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

which is what I meant


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

super20dan said:


> and i get suspended for a crack about covid and this spam is allowed?


Looks like that account has returned to the ether from which the network was formed.

Spam. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

HE'S GONE. 
The day to day moderating is not handled by VSadmin. 
It takes a while to get through the many reports.
As you ALL know, we moderators are volunteering our time here. We are not here all day, every day. We have lives and responsibilities outside of SOTW that need attention. 
BE PATIENT! I'M DOING THE BEST THAT I CAN.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks for your service @bandmommy and others, obviously you cannot be on call all the time , it was never different even before , occasionally spammers get through, there may be some automatic ways to filter this but they are good at bypassing them


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

milandro said:


> thanks for your service @bandmommy and others, obviously you cannot be on call all the time , it was never different even before , occasionally spammers get through, there may be some automatic ways to filter this but they are good at bypassing them


You are welcome. 
Yes, we do have spam and other filters in place.
Occasionally something gets through and we deal with it as best we can. 
There are some moderation features that I do not have access to, so those issues get handed up to those who do. 
I know that everyone would like their reports to be instantly resolved. Patience and understanding that we can't be everywhere is appreciated. 

And to those of you who like to complain about our Moderators....
'Mod Bashing' too many times can result in a short time-out up to permanent banning. That includes comments/remarks made to a moderator via PM.


----------

